# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Compras em grupo

## Julio Macieira

Olá pessoal

Por sugestão de um dos nossos membros foi colocada a votação uma lista de produtos que pensamos promover para compra em grupo pelos membros do forum.

Por isso agradeço aos membros que se manifestem sobre a ideia, opinem sobre o produto a comprar e como poderiamos efectuar o pagamento. Gostava tambem que os membros se manifestassem no sentido dos contactos para a aquisição do produto eleito deva ser feito a lojistas do nosso pais exclusivamente ou aberto ao mercado europeu.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Corais e Tridacnas! O pessoal cá só leva com as sobras da Europa Central por isso parece-me que é a coisa onde se pode ir buscar mais valor acrescentado.

O resto, tirando talvez a rocha consegue-se bem via net.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Nuno

Tridacnas, já estamos a espera delas; Caso pretendas ainda algumas visita o tópico  http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=1074

No que diz respeito aos corais, não é fácil, mas vamos escutar mais opiniões.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Soube das Tridacnas e achei a ideia excelente. Só não aderi porque sou muito paciente e só daqui a 6 meses terei um aquário numa fase de maturação digna de semelhante preciosidade. Entretanto ouvi um boato de que houve movimentações por parte de certos e determinados "grupos de interesse" no sentido de se inviabilizar a iniciativa. Espero que se trate apenas dum boato...

----------


## Julio Macieira

Não é boato, é uma realidade. Mas nada de preocupante, todo o processo de aquisição foi legal.

----------


## João Magano

Porque não reactores de calcio, de kalk, wavemakers, escumadores, Hqi's, comida, vitaminas, etc, etc    :SbQuestion2: . 
Acho que se pode comprar tudo, desde que haja um numero de interessados que o justifique.
Não estou a pensar exactamente num modelo de compras em grupo, mas sim em usar o forum para juntar varios membros que desejem adquirir determinada coisa e depois chegar as lojas e questionar qualquer coisa do tipo "Se lhe comprarmos 10 escumadores, de uma só vez e a pronto, em quanto fica cada um ? " Provavelmente sairá mais barato do que comprar os 10 escumadores individualmente.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Não estou a pensar exactamente num modelo de compras em grupo, mas sim em usar o forum para juntar varios membros que desejem adquirir determinada coisa e depois chegar as lojas e questionar qualquer coisa do tipo "Se lhe comprarmos 10 escumadores, de uma só vez e a pronto, em quanto fica cada um ? " Provavelmente sairá mais barato do que comprar os 10 escumadores individualmente.


E exactamente isso que acontece aqui na minha area. Temos um Clube de aquariofilia chamado -Boston reefer society- que faz o que chamamos "group buys"  fazem negocio com certas lojas e comprem em grupo e o desconto pode ser consideravel.

----------


## António Paes

Votei outro : Corais, equipes de limpeza, peixes

----------


## Miguel Cabral Ferreira

Tb votei n'outro: Todo o material ao qual poderá e deverá ser adquirido em grande quantidade... Relativamente às tunze p. ex. são bem mais baratas p'ra lojistas que p'ra nós (pois parece-me complicado): http://www.tunze.com

Como vêem já resultou: http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?p=7534#post7534

Digam qq coisa

----------


## Fernando Marques

Há mesmo muitas coisas que se podem fazer...

Por exemplo, eu vejo muito nas lojas lá de fora, principalmente nos EUA, vendas de "pacotes" de limpeza para aquários de 200, 400, 600 litros. Isto sai de certeza mais barato do que comprar os nossos limpadores individualmente.

Só há uma coisa que me preocupa: 

Geralmente estes processos demoram algum tempo a fechar, e neste período há sempre alguém que ´não aguenta e compra logo e por vezes desistências....

Era excelente subir um pouco a fasquia e além do Fórum, ter um grupo de compras... Se calhar já tou a sonhar demais...   :SbSourire:

----------


## Miguel Cabral Ferreira

Nando conta comigo!!!

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá a todos.

Julio, esta ideia é muito boa, mas não achas que através destas compras em grupo não irá afectar o desenvolvivento do nosso cartão de membro?

Eu penso que qualquer logista que esteja atento a este forum não irá ficar muito contente com esta ideia o que poderá influenciar negativamente qualquer acordo de desconto por parte dos mesmo logistas.

Como disse anteriormente a ideia é boa, mas se for para continuar, é necessário ponderar os seus prós e contras, tendo em conta as pessoas que preferem ver e comprar nas lojas também gostariam de ter um desconto, e com esta medida poderam ser prejudicadas.

Abraço

Vitor Pestana

----------


## João Magano

Parece-me que estão a associar as compras em grupo a "importações directas" do estrangeiro, julgo que pode ser aplicado a compras nacionais, se conseguirmos um grupo interessado em adquirir qualquer coisa, parece-me normal que as lojas façam um "desconto de quantidade" e ficam todos a ganhar, nós e os logistas.

Se calhar estou a ser ingénuo   :Admirado:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Vitor


Sinceramente, acho que não. Não prejudica.

As compras em grupo serão preferencialmente orientadas a lojistas Portugueses.
Ainda não observamos na realidade muita aceitação ou participação da parte deles, mas, não que não fosse a nossa vontade. Os que desejarem aderir serão bem vindos e certamente recompensados. 

Felismente que o nosso mercado não é tão pequeno como o que muitos de nós julgamos e estou certo que existem lojistas disponiveis para nos apoiar.

----------


## Miguel Fernandes

boas pessoal

em minha opiniao poderemos comprar muita coisa em grupo! senao mesmo todo o equipamento para montar o nosso reef!
mas existem sempre determinados entraves tais como essa compras serem feitas de uma maneira organizada e em que todos participem da mesma forma em que nenhum dos elementos sai prejudicado em relaçao aos outros e vice-versa! 

no exemplo de oraganismos como peixes, rochas , corais etc! normalmente para se obterem bons preços tem de rializar importaçoes para os referidos grupos! e ora os bichos tem de ser todos distribuiods pelos varios elementos! pois veem a conta para ese grupo! ora como sabemos os animais nao vem todos iguais existe sempre especimes mais sodaiveis que outros! outros mais coloridos! etc etc! e como vai ser depois????
um dos elementos fica com animais bonitos e saudaveis enquanto que outro sai dali com um especime a definhar, ja com o certificado de obito????
a sempre pessoas que vao ficar prejudicadas em relaçao a outras! e  isso é sempre um entrave as compras de grupo! 

fica aqui a minha opiniao sincera acerca deste assunto!

cumpriementos 

miguel f.

----------


## Didos Farm

> Há mesmo muitas coisas que se podem fazer...
> 
> Por exemplo, eu vejo muito nas lojas lá de fora, principalmente nos EUA, vendas de "pacotes" de limpeza para aquários de 200, 400, 600 litros. Isto sai de certeza mais barato do que comprar os nossos limpadores individualmente.
> 
> Só há uma coisa que me preocupa: 
> 
> Geralmente estes processos demoram algum tempo a fechar, e neste período há sempre alguém que ´não aguenta e compra logo e por vezes desistências....
> 
> Era excelente subir um pouco a fasquia e além do Fórum, ter um grupo de compras... Se calhar já tou a sonhar demais...


Caros Amigos,

este tópico é altamente discutivel desde vós próprios que vêm que não é assim tão fácil de se organizarem, até aos próprios lojistas que obviamente têm dificuldade em ter encontro de ideias convosco. 

Na minha opinião é realmente algo que pode vir a ser feito por vós mas que pergunto eu, será que compensa o trabalho versus distâncias percorridas, problemas mais tarde com garantias, etc... pois quem milagres faz hoje,amanhã já cá não está.

Será que já pensaram na instabilidade que isso está a desenvolver junto dos lojistas que neste momento estão a ver uns a fazerem milagres, e os outros que não querem cair no mesmo buraco e falir, já nem sabem o que fazer?

Acreditam que já existem lojistas a aplicar 5% de margem num aquário, ou até num termostato?Eu já vi.

O que acho é que devem de fazer sujestões em relação ao que gostariam ver a ser importado, os artigos que gostariam de encontrar e não encontram,etc.... O simples melhorar o ambiente e as condições versus aumento de mercado fará com que lentamente os preços baixem por todas as razões, entre elas aumento do puder negocial por parte de importadores e até de lojistas.


No caso das equipas de limpeza que gostariam de ver disponiveis em grupos para aquários de 100l, 200l, 400l, etc... eu posso dár uma ajuda nisso, é uma questão de eu ter uma reunião com a Luso Reef pois em tempos eles tinham esse tipo de kits de limpeza com um grupo de animais para tantos litros. Amanhã abordarei o assunto e direi alguma coisa, mas se for adiante é algo que puderão encontrar em qualquer loja que trabalhe com os produtos da Luso Reef ao mesmo preço. Mas tenho ideia que os kits traziam vantagens ao nivel do preço médio de cada animal.

Penso que no que os importadores puderem ajudar tanto a lojistas como ao publico em geral, ajudaram, mas sempre dentro dos limites da ética.

----------


## Luis Rosa

Por acaso mandei um mail a perguntar isso a Luso Reef...  :Big Grin:  PAck's de equipas de limpeza, diga a sua litragem e terá x de cada espécie.  :Big Grin: 

 excelente ideia !!!  :Smile: 



 Cumps

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

a rocha viva e como u filtro e escumador, oxigena a agua e limpa  :Pracima:

----------


## Jose.Silva

eu votei RV

Claro ao preco que por aqui na madeira nas lojas a querem vender.

Cump.

Silva

----------


## Raul Silva Santos

Corais, peixes e outros vivos, sem dúvida. Importações directas (porque pesa na carteira).

Mas, também compreendo a posição dos logistas. Eles têm sido muito importantes para o desenvolvimento da aquariofilia marinha.

Abraços

----------


## Santos Dias

:SbSourire: Olá ,Na minha Optica o que existe num Aqua a ser comprado em conjunto é o proprio Aquario 5 paineis de Vidro sem isso não é possiivel adquirir agua ,(epero que compreendam o meu fraco raciocino ao responder a esta questão  :SbSourire:

----------

